# FS: Four 6500K PC Light Bulbs 65W - Brand New



## jhj (Feb 18, 2006)

I have 4 brand new 6500K PC Light bulbs 65W For Sale. These are brand new, never used. These are straight pin configuration. They will also work with 55w lights. They are approx. 23"

$40 for all four. I am in Columbus.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Can you ship to Houston?Thanks.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you gonna get all of them HFF?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Nope I would need just 1.


----------

